# Water Damage to Nikon AW100



## dashloki (Oct 22, 2012)

Last month after studying lots of reviews I purchased a Nikon AW100 waterproof camera for the sole purpose of using it whilst holidaying on the west coast of Australia, especially for snorkelling on Ningaloo coral reef. But during the very first snorkel the camera shut down and when trying to review the images and turn it back on it wouldn't turn on. I followed the manuals instructions and ensured the outside of the camera was dry and then opened the battery chamber and found water droplets leaking from it! Huh! So much for it being waterproof! I've contacted the dealer regarding the warranty specifications and whislt I can either return it directly or take it to an authorised repair centre the consultant indicated that unless the water ingress is due to a 'manufactuers defect' it may not be covered. I'm no dummy. Since salt water has entered the chamber it's essentially rendered the camera to its grave so I won't accept a quote for 'it to be repaired'. I'm now concerned they are going to simply use this line as a means to get out of replacing the camera and say I was at fault. Has anyone else experined this issue before or indeed encountered the same problem with this model of camera.
Regards.


----------



## orb9220 (Oct 23, 2012)

I remember those complaints from the Amazon reviewers.  And would bone up on any links that would strengthen your case.
You can see a high count of 1,2,3 starts for amazon reviewers and that is pretty high.
.


----------



## dashloki (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheers orb9220. Looks like I got dudded with the camera. Now awaiting response from the seller regarding a return. Expecting an argument.


----------



## Pictorbski (Oct 24, 2012)

I purchased an AW100 for a trip to the Bahamas and general underwater photography and did a ton of snorkelling with it. No problems at all. Have used it many times since. Only problem was that it fogged up a couple times.


----------



## Warm (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a aw100 for over a year. It's a good camera but somehow I too got water in the camera. I took it back to where I had purchased it from. They told me because it was out of warranty I had to send it to Nikon Australia for repairs. Just today I received the Original camera back from Nikon repairs with a note saying "Unit cannot be repaired in Australia. This unit is only replaceable." With no other information. 
How can Nikon sell the camera in Australia and not offer repairs? I'm very Disappointed what Nikon as the aw100 is a grate camera but will should a purchase the same brand and model again?


----------



## Buck777 (Apr 26, 2013)

I was reading a review of underwater cameras and the aw100 came 2nd ( the lumix came 1st). Interestingly the aw100 leaked water through the battery catch. The reviewer gave the benefit of doubt to Nikon, as there was some doubt the reviewer had put the catch on properly. Reading these comments I'd say the reviewer was too generous to Nikon.


----------



## Buck777 (Jun 2, 2013)

I took my tried and trusted Olympus waterproof camera to a snorkelling trip in the Cook Islands. Waterproof to 5m ( 15ft). It's never failed me over 7 years of beach photography. But...I took it one too many times. I got a good shot of a large trevalli and went to take a photo of a giant clam @ 1 metre depth and cooked it. Managed to save the memory card. I'm beginning to think they ( the camera makers) are still a way off perfecting the true underwater camera with no external housing. I see that Pentax has just put one out with 14m(45 feet), but who knows.The problem is the battery and memory card slot latches. They wear down and even though the camera is incased with gel there are too many weak points.


----------



## Buck777 (Aug 23, 2013)

The aw110 is also reporting problems now, which is a shame because at 18 metres waterproof depth it's def in the range of shallow scuba. Also, Nikon don't make a waterproof housing, like Panasonic ( lumix ) and olympus. The latest lumix ( TS 5) goes to 13 metres plus has a housing going to 40 metres. That's what I'm getting even though I'm a born & bred Nikon card carrier.


----------

